# EBEL 1911 BTR - Today's Photo



## AZJack (Sep 3, 2009)

Hope you will like this, Nikon D200, AF Micro NIKKOR 60mm f 2.8 lens, ISO 200, f8, 7/10 sec:


----------



## jjenk123 (Nov 24, 2009)

Great looking watch. How about a nice shot of that Ebel movement.


----------



## AZJack (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey jjenk123... this is my first attempt at the back.


----------



## jjenk123 (Nov 24, 2009)

I love that watch. I tried it on at the Movado Outlet store over the holiday. Just a little big on me but boy is it a beauty. Would have been a great deal as well for a watch with an in-house movement.


----------



## DragonDan (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice Work AZJack! You're getting better at this! That 60mm focal length seems to be the cats meow for watch work. I caught a deal on CL for a Sigma 105 macro, which I really like. 
For some of the experiments I've been doing, it seems that lens with f/16 works well on movement shots. I can usually get most of the mov't in the plane of focus. I've got more photos to do this week, I'll try to snap a shot of my setup to share with you all.
~D


----------



## AZJack (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks, DragonDan. I appreciate your comment and look forward to your setup information. I'll try more photos by stopping down to f16 or better. Best regards.


----------

